# Toro Snow Commander starved?



## RLawnCare (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought a Snow commander yesterday. Its been in for repairs almost every year. (typically a carb cleaning) When I started it smoked a lot and idled way to high. After a minute or so it would die. The price was right so I bought it anyhow.
Now Ive replaced the fuel filter, spark plug, checked the gas tank vent, and drained the old nasty gas. Which nearest I could tell is conventional motor oil and bad gas... still it'll run for a minute or so then die. It would restart after following normal starting procedures. Ive installed a tach which reads 5200 rpm no load. My next thought is its being starved for fuel. The bowl is being drained faster then it can refill. Kind of like holding the lever down on a toilet.
I think the carb is clean? it runs great before it dies and starts fine.
ill toy with it this evening. I am just wondering if this is plausible or if it could be anything else. 
Thanks 
RLC


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello rlawncare, welcome to *SBF*
sounds like the carb might need to be cleaned again and the float set to the proper height


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Does it still have the plastic carb or the updated metal one?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum RLawnCare :white^_^arial^_^0^_

I see you're only a few miles away. :wavetowel2: Have you checked to see if there is a screen in the bottom of the tank restricting flow ?? Might need to pull the tank and try blowing through it or poking something through the nipple to make sure it's clear.


----------



## RLawnCare (Nov 30, 2015)

WOW i've never been welcomed before... I am liking this place more already.

jtclays I am pretty sure that it has the plastic one. 

detdrbuzzard I am barely a home garage mechanic (maybe a small 
understatement) but I have never heard of setting a float height... I didnt know that was adjustable?

Kiss4aFrog Howdy neighbor! ill check the fuel supply. 

Does anybody see any merit in this over revved theory? With the coming snow I might put off tinkering with this till Wednesday. I've got 12 other snowblowers to pick from :icon_whistling:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If I recall correctly, those snow commanders were some kind of hybrid single stage / dual stage machine. I think they were 2 strokes as well.

Some of the Toro 2 cycles do rev pretty high. I think the single stage ones are around 4800 RPM. If you put your model and serial numbers into the Toro web site, you might get the spec sheet with the RPMs on it.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Your model number is likely 38602 (serial range will give you a year between 2001-8). Same carb. Expensive machine to maintain as they have 3 paddles specific to this model ~$100-140, Stens to OEM Toro. They have 4 wheels, one set is integrated with the auger engagement.




That plastic carb Toro part 801255 was replaced with part 801396 a metal unit. They had all kinds of problems with warping and leaking. The replacement is about $120, so it hurts the value of the blowers that used them. You said it was serviced yearly, was it by a Toro dealer or previous owner? The specs on that machine call out 4000 +/- 250 RPM. Here's some stuff to look at if you want to mess with the carb as is. FYI, the "idle/pilot jet" is hidden on the side of the carb body under the model number sticker. There should be a spring at the left rear of the carb attached to a bracket and the throttle, make sure previous owner didn't bend it out too far to get more RPM's. I've seen neighbors do that to get "more power" when they really needed new paddles and a scraper bar.
This tutorial covers both a lawnmower version and the snowblower version, yours will be the second one pictured.
Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton/Toro/Lawn-Boy 2-Cycle Plastic Carburetor

https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=38602&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment

Toro 38602 - Toro Snow Commander Snowthrower (SN: 250000001 - 250999999) (2005) Diagrams and Parts List | PartsTree.com


----------



## RLawnCare (Nov 30, 2015)

Well I dialed down the RPM to proper spec and it seems the problem went away. thanks for all your input.

jtclays- Maintenance was performed by a local repair shop. I saw carbon copy's of the receipts but didn't take note of the place. He told me that it has always ran at that speed since day one... But being in the shop im surprised they didn't say wow this thing screams lets dial it back.

I can tell you that after one day of use I think it'll be a good machine. It does have way more power then my any of my CCR 3000. Kind of makes me want to try the new 721 R-C. :smiley-confused009:


----------

